# Lots of green eye discharge



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

For me, green eye boogers would warrant a vet visit. Just to be safe. I can deal with the brown gunk and what not but green to me says infection (like green snot says sinus infection in humans), so I would want to get it looked at.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Minor eye infection, vet can give you drops for it.


----------



## SullivanP (Jul 8, 2019)

Brave said:


> For me, green eye boogers would warrant a vet visit. Just to be safe. I can deal with the brown gunk and what not but green to me says infection (like green snot says sinus infection in humans), so I would want to get it looked at. <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


 I called and we are going in this afternoon. And of course he was just there yesterday getting his lymes disease vaccine.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Green is never good... this is a sign of infection. You may have started with an allergy but you need a visit to the vet for medication. Not sure how old Sully is or what shots have been given. It could be so many things but anytime you see green discharge from anywhere it's time to see the vet.


----------



## SullivanP (Jul 8, 2019)

puddles everywhere said:


> Green is never good... this is a sign of infection. You may have started with an allergy but you need a visit to the vet for medication. Not sure how old Sully is or what shots have been given. It could be so many things but anytime you see green discharge from anywhere it's time to see the vet.


 he is 5 months and has finished all his shots. I made an appointment for this afternoon.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Anything that is green or yellow usually translates to infection. Good you're taking him in. likely just some drops for 10-14 days will clear it. But as usual, it would have been much convenient for symptoms to appear while you were at the vet lol.


----------



## SullivanP (Jul 8, 2019)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Anything that is green or yellow usually translates to infection. Good you're taking him in. likely just some drops for 10-14 days will clear it. But as usual, it would have been much convenient for symptoms to appear while you were at the vet lol.


i know right ?!? They probably think I’m crazy because I had to call last week because he had diarrhea again. Poor little guy can’t catch a break. I just went to let him out and they looked clean and then I looked at him two minutes later and the gunk came forward. It’s starting to look cloudy.


----------



## SullivanP (Jul 8, 2019)

Just got back from the vet - slight case of conjuntivitis. Will be doing saline solution rinses and drops. Thanks all for your help!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

lol I was just about to say that before I read your post as I looked at the pictures. Good you took him in as they should have checked for ulcers before giving him the meds.They have to treat the ulcers first if present or the meds can harm the eye. Hopefully they gave you the ointment instead of the liquid version. The liquid can leave the eye through the tear duct too quickly and cause you to have to do a second course of the drops. The ointment stays in the eye much longer per dose and virtually ensures needing just 1 course of the meds (usually a triple steroid).


----------

